# What color is Hazy Hazel?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks brindle to me! But I am not that knowledgeable
about non solid colors. On a side note, and it doesn't make any difference in figuring out what color your girl is, but the dam doesn't look Cafe to me. Looks apricot with liver pigment.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Id say she is brindle as well. She sure is adorable! What color was her mom as a puppy? I agree with CM she doesn't look like a Cafe. Maybe a silver beige or even an apricot.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is her mom as a puppy. The breeder calls her Cafe so I just went with it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

itzmeigh said:


> Here is her mom as a puppy. The breeder calls her Cafe so I just went with it.


Mom is apricot with liver pigment. . Cafe poodles are born brown.

About the brindle - I have a friend with a silver brindle that at 22months appears almost solid silver. I also have another friend, Après Argent on this forum, who has a blue brindle that I understand did mature to solid blue.

I understand that it is the affect of the At, Ay genes and possibly K. Color geneticists might call it seal blue?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yes mom is definitely an apricot. She sure is a little cutie.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> it doesn't make any difference in figuring out what color your girl is


I'm one of those people who drives serious owners crazy. I would call it whatever colour I pleased. :devil: lol 

Even make up a name. Fading Silver Blue would sound pretty exotic at the dog park... and people would probably nod understandingly.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> I'm one of those people who drives serious owners crazy. I would call it whatever colour I pleased. :devil: lol
> 
> 
> 
> Even make up a name. Fading Silver Blue would sound pretty exotic at the dog park... and people would probably nod understandingly.



I like the way you think! I do that when asked the color of my car. Red? Nope. That sucker's "Ripe Apple with Hints of Sunshine", prove it ain't!


Of course it doesn't matter what her real color turns out to be. I just find all of the color possibilities exciting and like looking at them all and watching them grow and change. 

My first poodle was a silver male who was so pretty!! Silver will always be a soft spot for me! 

And besides, since I don't really know her color and I can't share her in the correct color group thread!! (Just kidding! I'll pick one!).


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

itzmeigh said:


> I
> And besides, since I don't really know her color and I can't share her in the correct color group thread!! (Just kidding! I'll pick one!).


nobody gets off that easily. there is the 52 week thread, after all...


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You'll get some fun color changes for sure! 

I definitely see brindle now, but brindle seems to be funny in Poodles and can pretty much disappear. Usually colors lighten...but we have a few members here who had dogs darken as they got older. Genetics...so weird!

--Q


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Even before seeing moms puppy pic I was thinking apricot as well. She sure is a looker, and being genetically brown as well (liver nose) it confuses the issue a bit as well. I also personally see her being sable, especially with her ear coloring and the dilution of her coloring as an adult. I strongly believe sable is more prevalent than a lot of people realize, and is mistaken for just dilution like gray, silver, blue or the corresponding brown types. 

Obviously dad carries at least one copy of Em, which is the masking gene. Being an apricot mom cannot be carrying the mask trait as it's on the E locus as well and require two copies of apricot. Also, again my opinion, but if as an adult, dad is still black, he is not contributing any dilution factors as most tend to be incompletely dominant, or plain dominant. My bet is the dilution is coming from mom, probably in several forms. 

She has a beautiful mask and it reminds me of my girl Quinn's mom, where the masking can tend to cover up phantom markings. One other thing is that masking is not affected by blue, silver, grey, or sable, so she should keep that deep black even if the rest of her fades. 

As for the brindle, and sable, it's easy to tell in person if you know what your are looking for, though the two traits together can be quite difficult to see. Part her hair, and look at the length of each individual hair. If there is more than one color, especially darker on the tips, most likely she is a Sable. If each hair is individually a solid color, but are different colored from other hairs nearby, brindle is at play. My girl is a silver sable phantom with silver and cream brindle points. Her sabling though has washed out most of the color though and it's now quite hard to see on her. 

Whatever she is though she's beautiful and I can't wait to hear more about her and see more pics watching her grow and go through her color changes. 

If you have any questions I might be able to answer please feel free to ask  I've spent a lot of time researching brindle, sable, phantom, and dilution traits in poodles because of my Quinn and I'm more than happy to share any info I can. 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Great post Dan! Quinn is such a beauty, I'll admit I stalk her 52 week thread. 

She's getting a bath this weekend (if not sooner!) and I'll try to get some more pictures of her coat in the sunlight after her bath (that way the flash won't be washing her out.). I'll also get her 52 week thread going. Sunday she will be 9 weeks and that will start me out with the first 9 weeks in the first post. 

No matter what her color, she is clearly a bit nutty so Hazel is fitting her more and more every day!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

itzmeigh said:


> Thanks everyone! Great post Dan! Quinn is such a beauty, I'll admit I stalk her 52 week thread.
> 
> She's getting a bath this weekend (if not sooner!) and I'll try to get some more pictures of her coat in the sunlight after her bath (that way the flash won't be washing her out.). I'll also get her 52 week thread going. Sunday she will be 9 weeks and that will start me out with the first 9 weeks in the first post.
> 
> No matter what her color, she is clearly a bit nutty so Hazel is fitting her more and more every day!


Welcome! And I'll admit I'm waiting to stalk your 52 week thread, Hazel is adorable, and already incredibly pretty, and its going to be an amazing journey through coat and color change  Also I love her name. 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo has a while stripe on his chest too...hence the name. He is registered as a black but is actually a mismark I think or a "bad black". 

He was jet black when he was small except for the stripe but is now mostly black with some white hairs and brown/red by his mouth and eyes.


----------

